# Jäger im Charakterplaner



## Tharinn (3. April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir mal den Charakterplaner auf dieser Seite angeschaut, das Teil sieht ja wirklich sehr gut aus. Allerdings, für Jäger ist es vollkommen unbrauchbar, weil die Werte, die es anzeigt zum Teil nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben. Ich habe sowohl Treffsicherheit als auch Tierherrschaft ausprobiert, bei keinem von beiden stimmen die Werte für Kritchance, und bei Tierherrschaft fehlen meiner Jägerin zudem noch einiges an Angriffskraft zum im Spiel angezeigten Wert ... und das liegt nicht an irgendwelchen Buffs. Hab mir darauf mal das Talente Menü angeschaut, ein Teil der fehlenden Kritchance erklärt sich offensichtlich dadurch, dass das Talent "Tödliche Schüsse" nicht berücksichtigt wird, genauso wenig wie "Distanzwaffen Spezialisierung". Da wäre vielleicht mal ein Patch fällig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

Schöne kritik, leider falsches Forum Hier kriegst du Support.


----------

